# Pat Travers



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There is a feature article in the new/current issue of _Vintage Guitar_. I hadn't realized he was from Ottawa, and got his first guitar at The Blue Note music store. He mentions playing regularly at a club in Hull/Gatineau, that I can only imagine was The Chaudiere. A bunch of regional reminiscences from him in the article that folks in thiks area might enjoy reading about. In the meantime, my wife found this on the Lost Ottawa facebook site:

[video=youtube;JM166gF7W6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=JM166gF7W6Q[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the 'Lost Ottawa' vid


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes Mark, it was the Chaudiere. I remember seeing him back in the 70's. Thanks for the memories. Back in the 60-70's The Auditorium was the place for the "big" bands to play.
Looking at the video brought back souvenirs of all the local bands.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was working in my little office space and my wife had her laptop in the kitchen. The moment I heard "The Rise and Fall of Fingel Bunt", my first thought was "Saturday Date!". I always thought that song was impressively heavy for its time, and have a Shadows Greatest Hits album that I suspect I bought specifically for that tune.

I never bought any discs by most of the Ottawa bands, but I do have a copy of "Love Hurts" by Dean Hagopian (the world's only swinging Armenian DJ with a ruby in his navel), and had a copy at one time of the Three's A Crowd album "Christopher's Movie Matinee", that I bought after seeing them at Expo. I also saw them open up for the Beach Boys at the Civic Center, with Bruce Cockburn slinging a Tele.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I noticed that Capsule Music is selling Bruce Cockburn's Tele


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Red Hot, Ottawa 1973. GO14 stage at the Ex


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

barefoot hippies, lol


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

That is a great photo.

I saw Pat 2 years ago in Gravenhurst, ON. It was a great show. He's got the blues rock thing down, lots of fun to watch. And it was loud ! in a good way. 



nonreverb said:


> View attachment 13560
> 
> Red Hot, Ottawa 1973 I believe. GO14 stage at the Ex


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, coiled cords into Traynors....gotta be cool!

ps. What note or chord is the bassist playing?...and those knobs on that custom bass.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I saw one promo pic of Red Hot with Pat Travers and Peter Fredette both in the band. I suspect Fredette on keys? not sure.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

whywhyzed said:


> I saw one promo pic of Red Hot with Pat Travers and Peter Fredette both in the band. I suspect Fredette on keys? not sure.


Nope...not sure who it is.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> barefoot hippies, lol


And the platform shoes. I hate to admit I used to wear those. Ugh!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kinda looks like they're both in G.



ed2000 said:


> Wow, coiled cords into Traynors....gotta be cool!
> 
> ps. What note or chord is the bassist playing?...and those knobs on that custom bass.


----------

